# Administration code with allergy shot



## barbsnolte (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it advisable to bill an admin code (90471) with an allergy injection (95115)?  Or would you use 96372?  Please advise....


----------



## penny48 (Sep 6, 2011)

Barb,

The administration code IS 95115 & 95117, the codes 95004-95075 are for the actual test themselves.  All you need with the 95115 & 95117 is the allergen serum you are injectining from the HCPC book.


----------

